# Installing batteries in center console



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm adding a trolling motor to a new to me center console boat. What is the best way to install the battery trays? Do you epoxy them down or screw them to the fiberglass? 

Thanks


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

I screw them.. drill first add 5200 to the screws to seal up the glass where screws go in and the screw wont come loose. 90 lb battery coming loose in a bouncing boat don't sound like fun!


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I just did this project! I left one battery in the rear compartment and a new battery in the console. I ended up using small and short screws. I know my gas tank is right beloew the CC so I wanted to be careful. Also, since my console is not watertight, as I learned when the battery was under water, I later drilled some holes near the bottom of the battery box for drainage. I also mounted the Minn Kota 60 Circuit breaker on the box for easy access.


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

Good point on the short screws and gas tank!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sounds like ya did all the right things. Have fun!!


----------

